# Vitamin E and Vitamin B-Complex safe while nursing?



## kleinemaus (Jun 6, 2005)

My doctor recommended I take 400 IU of Vitamin E and a B-Complex (50 mg) every day. I wasn't even thinking about asking her specifically whether it was safe for breastfeeding (my daughter is 20 months today!), but she's aware I'm still nursing. I do plan to call her, but was hoping someone here had some experience with this, or some information to share -- seems like everything on the internet is contradictory, and I'd like some more reassurance before I actually start taking them. Thanks!

Emily


----------



## yogachick79 (Apr 4, 2006)

I am not sure about the vitamin e but b vitamins are definately okay. i have to take a b complex, b-6, and b-12 because i am vegan and don't get them anywhere else. i take them daily and my b-12 drops twice per day. also used them while i was pregnant with no problems. but again, not sure about vitamin e although i highly doubt it would be bad.


----------



## kleinemaus (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for responding so quickly. What dose is your b-complex? I was just seeing some stuff about large doses of B-6 over time causing permanent nerve damage... i'd be under that dosage (at 50mg/day -- I think the high dose is 200/day), but I was concerned it might be concentrated in my breastmilk and really overdose my toddler. I'm also not clear why it would cause nerve damage if it's a water soluble vitamin...

Emily


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

they're both fine.


----------

